# Brittany ferries winter 2013 summer 2014



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

BOOKING WILL SOON BE AVAILABLE TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC FOR THE 2013 WINTER AND SUMMER 2014 FERRIES.

Booking opens today for those who hold Club Voyage membership.


one bit of good news is that to satisfy the increase in demand for pet-friendly cabins to Spain, we are adding a further 3, bringing the total on Cap Finistère to 17.


----------

